
Uber’s self-driving head is moving away during its legal battle with Alphabet - rbanffy
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/27/15459230/anthony-levandowski-uber-waymo-lidar-role-lawsuit
======
tagmytaxi
The uber like apps from TagMyTaxi offers extensive possibilities for taxi
business with hassle-free functionalities that improve fleet efficiencies.
Being compatible with platforms such as Android and iOS, TagMyTaxi promises an
easy-to-setup and user-friendly taxi
solution.[http://www.tagmytaxi.com](http://www.tagmytaxi.com)

